# more rp-pppoe games

## Gentree

Hi,

I have ppp and rp-pppoe working fine , I'm posting with it .

But I am going through emerge -e world and it is failing on rp-pppoe.

The crazy thing is , nothing has been upgraded both packages are exactly the same version as yesterday, it is just rebuilding what is already installed and working.

```

 * Gentoo is moving toward common configuration file for all network interfaces.

 * Please use baselayout adsl module for configuring your network using rp-pppoe

 * or, better yet, use generic PPP support available in baselayout-1.12.

 * The old /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe script is incompatible with net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.7 and

 * it should be removed before you could upgrade this package.

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1542:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 654:   Called pkg_setup

  rp-pppoe-3.7.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! Unsupported old init script detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

This is madness I already have 3.7 and last time it compiled without any fuss. This is not even a different ebuild revision: it's the same package , how can it be refusing to go ahead now?

seems like it thinks the current script is "old" as well.

Can anyone make any sense of that for me?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> The crazy thing is , nothing has been upgraded both packages are exactly the same version as yesterday, it is just rebuilding what is already installed and working.

 

I'd say the cause is the ebuild change without a revision bump:

 *Quote:*   

> 01 Apr 2006; Alin Nastac <mrness@gentoo.org> rp-pppoe-3.7.ebuild:
> 
> Bail out in pkg_setup if the old /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe still exist.

 

----------

## Gentree

thanks,

I had a sneaking suspicion is might be something stupid like that.

This is just sloppy and one of those annoying things that makes gentoo a PITA to maintain.

rebuilding an installed pkg should NOT require manual intervention and deletion of existing scripts to be replaced by a new one.

That should at least be flagged by a -r1 so that we know there is a change , can look up what it is and mask it if required.

Assuming that there is actually a reason for the change, it would also mean we got a chance to update when it was available. If it has the same number it wont get picked up by portage at all.

Thanks for providing the explaination.

 :Cool: 

----------

## mrness

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> This is just sloppy and one of those annoying things that makes gentoo a PITA to maintain.

 

...and yet here you are!

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> rebuilding an installed pkg should NOT require manual intervention and deletion of existing scripts to be replaced by a new one.
> 
> That should at least be flagged by a -r1 so that we know there is a change , can look up what it is and mask it if required.

 

Really? Even though nothing has changed in any of the installed files? Damn, you are good!

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Assuming that there is actually a reason for the change, it would also mean we got a chance to update when it was available. If it has the same number it wont get picked up by portage at all.

 

Let just say that the old /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe script does not support rp-pppoe-3.7 version. Even though the last version that installed /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe script has been removed 9+ months ago, a user was complaining about its broken init script, so I've added this simple test  to pkg_setup function.

The result : the new version of the ebuild refuses to install itself while you have the offending init script on your system. You don't need to be rocket scientist to know what you should do next.

Sadly, it wasn't simple enough for you, Gentree. Maybe you should change your name to Kubuntree?

Happy FUD spreading!

----------

## Gentree

OK I let this drop on bugzilla because it was pretty fruitless and you were obviously hell-bent on justifying that way it was done irrespective of what I posted. (you will not that this thread was posted before I filed the bug report) but if you want to shout about it at least be accurate.

 *Quote:*   

> ...and yet here you are!

  That's always a good arguement, if you dont like one aspect of a distro the whole thing is worthless and you should throw it out and use another distro that will presumably be perfect. 

Gentoo does take a lot more maintainance than other distros but has a lot of strong points as well . Overall I think it is the best distro for what I want to do. That's why I keep it. That does not mean it is beyond critisism.

 *Quote:*   

> The result : the new version of the ebuild refuses to install itself while you have the offending init script on your system. You don't need to be rocket scientist to know what you should do next.

  I never suggested it was hard to work out , what I critisised was that this "offending script" which you say does not affect anything was somehow important enough to require breaking the emerge and requiring manual intervention when in fact it would not prevent the ebuild from succeeding nor the package from working.

 *Quote:*   

> Really? Even though nothing has changed in any of the installed files? Damn, you are good!

  I wrote that on the assumption that if the ebuild refused to go ahead there must be an overriding important reason. It seems I was mistaken. 

-r suffices usually indicate a change in the ebuild without the package version changing. Since there was a significant change in the behaviour of the ebuild it would seem like an appropriate choice here. One compiles the other refuses to go ahead. Hardly insignificant.

 *Quote:*   

>  a user was complaining about its broken init script, so I've added this simple test to pkg_setup function.

  perhaps you could have explained that it did not do any harm and that if he was not happy he should install Kubuntu.

I dont see why you say the script was broken. In the bug report you said it was redundant but functionally it did not make any difference. That seems to be born out by the fact I had been running 3.7 successfully for serveral weeks with the "broken" script before the new ebuild decided there was no way it could be allowed to remain on my system.

Either it was important or not . If it was , an -r1 would have made sure it got picked up and that the fact there was an important change could be seen by running emerge -p rp-pppoe or emerge -uD world. This was not done.

So if it was not important why does it need to stop the ebuild ,  an enotice would have done the job. If it got ignored after that, so what , you've flagged it and no harm is done.

So you did not think it through. It's not crime , it's a slip up.  It annoyed because I cant spend 30 hrs in front of a screen waiting for stuff like this and it unnecessarily broke off emerge -e world . I expected to come back at the end of the day to a rebuilt system and I got a half built one.

This sort of thing _is_ a PITA but maybe calling it sloppy was a bit harsh. I apologise since that obviously annoyed you.

So let's get out the fire extinguishers and cool this one down a bit.

Best regards, Kubuntree.   :Cool: 

----------

## mrness

First, I disagree that gentoo takes a lot more to maintain that other distros. IMO, it is the easiest way to keep your system up2date. The fact that your processor spend hours compiling the updates doesn't mean it is harder to maintain.

Did you thought for a moment that rp-pppoe-3.7 worked for you because you didn't used /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe? Starting from rp-pppoe-3.6, upstream changed the names of their scripts from adsl-* to pppoe-*, so I am pretty sure the old init script wasn't working anymore. 

I did make sure that adsl net module of the baselayout-1.11* and baselayout-1.12* was updated before >=rp-pppoe-3.6 was even hard unmasked, but I'm sure there are still some users who never switched to baselayout adsl support.

Now what do you think would be in that user's mind when emerge -uDN world will break its Internet connection? I find it a pretty damn important reason, good enough for a die call in pkg_setup. 

As for breaking emerge -e world, what stopped you from running emerge --resume after removal of /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe script? 

You fail to make a valid point but, yet your posts are so inflammatory.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> It annoyed because I cant spend 30 hrs in front of a screen waiting for stuff like this and it unnecessarily broke off emerge -e world . I expected to come back at the end of the day to a rebuilt system and I got a half built one.

 

It is too risky to expect every package to recompile successfully. Use a fault-tolerant method such as emwrap.

----------

## al_bullit

Err, yes... so, aside from the spat above, can anyone point me to the best placed docs with how to make the changes required? Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## mrness

The only documentation that I know of is the /etc/conf.d/net.example file installed by baselayout.

----------

